# funicular και cable car



## argyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Αφού πέρασα ώρες ψάχνοντας και δεν κατέληξα πουθενά, λέω τελικά να κάνω την ερώτηση. 

Έχω μια μετάφραση ενός ταξιδιωτικού (ο Θεός να τον κάνει) οδηγού για τη Βαρκελώνη. 
Και αναφέρει και τα μέσα μεταφοράς *funicular *και *cable car*. Όπου κι αν έψαξα, τα βρήκα και τα δύο ως τελεφερίκ. Μόνο που βρήκα και δύο αναφορές στο πρώτο (funicular) ως "σχοινοκίνητος σιδηρόδρομος" και "επικλινής σιδηρόδρομος". 
[Το funicular είναι το τελεφερίκ του Λυκαβηττού και το cable car της Πάρνηθας].

Υπάρχουν οδηγίες μεταφοράς προς διάφορους χώρους που αναφέρουν και τα δύο: funicular & cable car. 
Πώς θα τα διαχωρίσω;


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 4, 2009)

Τελεφερίκ είναι εναέριο μέσο και είναι μόνο το funicular, που κανονικά λέγεται aerial tramway, αλλά ας το πούμε και funicular, κομμάτια να γίνει. Cable car είναι ένα είδος τραμ, αλλά με καλώδιο που κινείται συνεχώς. Επειδή όμως στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο τον επιβάτη (και δη τον τουρίστα) δεν τον νοιάζει αν η κίνηση γίνεται με καλώδια, με μαγνήτες ή με Στρουμφάκια, πες το απλώς τραμ. 

Επομένως funicular = τελεφερίκ, cable car = τραμ. 

Διάβασε και την πρώτη παράγραφο εδώ. (Και, μεταξύ μας, αυτό στο Λυκαβηττό είναι cable car, δεν είναι suspended.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2009)

Το πασίγνωστο cable car του Σαν Φρανσίσκο είναι κάτι μεταξύ τρόλεϊ και τραμ. Το λέμε τραμ συνήθως.






San Francisco Cable Cars
The San Francisco Cable cars in action, with a downhill view to Alcatraz NHL in San Francisco Bay.


----------



## argyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ!

Το έχω δει ήδη το κείμενο της wikipedia. Μόνο που αναζητώντας φωτογραφίες της Βαρκελώνης, στο cable car δείχνει το εναέριο τελεφερίκ και στο funicular δείχνει διάφορα (το επικλινές, αυτό που λέει η wikipedia, αλλά και το εναέριο). Επίσης, στην αναζήτηση που έκανα έβρισκα πάντα το ζεύγος Λυκαβηττός-funicular μαζί (συγχώρεσέ με, δεν το έχω δει ποτέ, δεν ξέρω πώς είναι - απαράδεκτη, το ξέρω), ενώ υπάρχουν πολλές, μα πάρα πολλές αναφορές στο cable car ως τελεφερίκ (και σε εταιρίες κατασκευής). Τέλος, το cable car της Βαρκελώνης ανεβαίνει στο Montjuic και είναι σίγουρα σαν αυτό της Πάρνηθας - αυτό το έχω τσεκάρει. 

Και ναι, όντως, τον τουρίστα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει, αλλά πρέπει κάπως να λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα:
Museu Militar
Castell de Montjuïc, Ctra de Montjuïc 66 (93 329 86 13).
Metro Paral•lel, then funicular & cable car.

Δεν είναι η μόνη καταχώριση που έχει και τα δύο, ενώ σε άλλες αναφέρει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο. 
Λες να το αφήσω παντού τελεφερίκ και να τελειώνω;


----------



## argyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Και κάτι τελευταίο:

Telefericos De Barcelona or Barcelona Cable Cars


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2009)

Funicular o σιδηρόδρομος και cable car το τελεφερίκ απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω από τους οδηγούς. Αν τα έχει κάπου με τη σειρά μπορείς να καταλάβεις, γιατί μπορείς να πάρεις το τρένο και μετά από μια στάση να πάρεις το τελεφερίκ.


----------



## argyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Συνεχίζοντας πάντως την αναζήτηση, το θέμα μπερδεύεται ακόμα περισσότερο. Το funicular αναφέρεται μεν συχνά ως τελεφερίκ (εναέριο), αλλά υπάρχει και υπόγειο funicular, ο οδοντωτός των Καλαβρύτων μεταφράζεται έτσι, αλλού μεταφράζεται καλωδιοκίνητος σιδηρόδρομος, ενώ το websters σχετικά με το funicular μάλλον κλίνει προς το "επικλινής" (έχει και σκιτσάκι): http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/fu/funicular.html.

Πάντως, δε διαφωνώ με καμία απάντηση, σχετικά με το τι σημαίνει funicular και cable car (έχει δίκιο η Αλεξάνδρα γι' αυτό που λέει, έχει δίκιο και ο Lexoplast - βέβαια την αναφορά στο Λυκαβηττό/funicular την έκανα βάσει των αποτελεσμάτων που είχε η αναζήτηση που έκανα, ότι δλδ funicular δεν είναι το εναέριο τελεφερίκ) - στην προκειμένη, όμως, περίπτωση τυχαίνει να μην είναι έτσι. Φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως οι διαφορές έχουν σχέση κυρίως με τα *EN (UK) *και τα *EN (US)*;

Σε σχέση πάντως με τον οδηγό, είναι σαφές ότι cable car είναι το τελεφερίκ (μιλάω πάντα για το πώς το εννοεί ο συγγραφέας). Αλλά ακόμα δεν ξέρω πώς στο καλό να πω το funicular. 

Προς το παρόν, ζητάω απλώς μια πρόταση (καλό και το σιδηρόδρομος anef, αλλά θέλω κάτι που να εξηγεί ότι δε μιλάμε για τον κλασικό σιδηρόδρομο). Τώρα, το αν έχουν δίκιο που λένε το cable car τελεφερίκ, είναι άλλη ιστορία - και μπορούμε φυσικά να το συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω, χωρίς να σας κουράζω με τη μετάφραση που έχω να κάνω.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

Cable car μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και το τελεφερίκ. Αυτό είναι το cable car της Βαρκελώνης:






κι αυτό το τελεφερίκ (ή τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά):






Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα διαφοροποιήσεις; Τελεφερίκ είναι και τα δύο, απλά διαφοροποιούνται λίγο τεχνικά το ένα από το άλλο. Εκτός κι αν το κείμενό σου απευθύνεται σε τεχνικούς, μηχανικούς κλπ (που δεν απευθύνεται), φρονώ ότι μπορείς κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη λέξη τελεφερίκ και για τα δύο.

Αλλιώς, αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα διαχωρίσεις μπορείς να πεις το cable car εναέριος σιδηρόδρομος και το funicular τελεφερίκ.

Όσον αφορά τη διαφορά: 

A cable car is superficially very similar to a funicular but differs from such a system in that its cars are not permanently attached to the cable and can stop independently, whereas a funicular has cars that are permanently attached to the propulsion cable, which is itself stopped and started. A cable car cannot climb as steep a grade as a funicular, but many more cars can be operated with a single cable, making it more flexible, and allowing a higher capacity. During the rush hour on San Francisco's Market Street Railway, a car would leave the terminal every 15 seconds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_car_(railway)#Relation_to_Funiculars


----------



## argyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Ambrose, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Ειλικρινά, το θέμα μου δεν είναι να υποστηρίξω ότι cable car είναι τελεφερίκ και το άλλο δεν είναι. Το θέμα είναι να βρω ένα τρόπο να τα διαχωρίσω μεταξύ τους. Πάντως όχι, το κείμενο δεν αναφέρεται σε ειδικούς. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που προτείνεις μου δίνει τη λύση. 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2009)

Argyro, σε όλα τα σάιτ που μπήκα το funicular είναι τρένο και σίγουρα όχι τελεφερίκ για τη Βαρκελώνη. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα, ειδικά αν βάλεις σε παρένθεση και τον τρόπο που τα λένε στα ισπανικά (π.χ. Funicular de Montjuic).
Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το τελεφερίκ της Βαρκελώνης για το λόφο Montjuic δεν ξεκινά από τους πρόποδες του λόφου, αλλά από λίγο ψηλότερα. Έτσι, μέχρι εκεί πρέπει να πας με κάτι. Ένας τρόπος είναι απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω αυτός ο σιδηρόδρομος.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

Δείτε κι αυτό: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rez_/463318439/


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2009)

Στα ισπανικά πάντως funicular (σύμφωνα π.χ. με το Oxford) μπορεί να είναι και το τρένο και το τελεφερίκ (λέει: funicular a. (tren) = funicular, funicular railway b. (teleferico) cable car) 
Τώρα, με την παραπάνω εικόνα μπερδεύεται το πράγμα, αλλά σε σάιτ οδηγών πόλης το Funicular de Montjuic φαίνεται να είναι αυτό το τρένο (κινείται στη γη). Π.χ. εδώ. Εκεί που λέει το τέρμα του, στο μουσείο Μιρό, είναι περίπου το μέσον της διαδρομής, δεν είναι η κορυφή του λόφου. Από κει μπορείς να πάρεις το τελεφερίκ. (Εγώ δυστυχώς είχα πάει με λεωφορείο μέχρι εκεί...)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

Μάλλον είναι με καλώδιο και από κάποιο σημείο και μετά "απογειώνεται".


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2009)

Ζαλίστηκα. Και επειδή πέρασα μια παρόμοια εμπειρία με περιγραφή κάποιου τέτοιου συστήματος στη Βουλγαρία που έπρεπε πρώτα να βρω το μεταφραστικό (προς τα αγγλικά) λάθος των Βουλγάρων, δεν θέλω να το ξαναπεράσω.

Το τελεφερίκ μπορεί να είναι κρεμαστός ή σχοινοκίνητος σιδηρόδρομος. Το έγραψε ο Lexoplast, νομίζω.
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Τελεφερίκ

Και από εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerial_tramway
An aerial tramway is a type of aerial lift in which a cabin is suspended from a cable and is pulled by another cable.

An aerial tramway is often called a cable car or ropeway, and sometimes incorrectly referred to as a gondola lift (not to be confused with a gondola). Because of the proliferation of such systems in the Alpine regions of Europe, the French and German language names of téléphérique and Seilbahn are often also used in an English language context. "Cable car" is the usual term in British English, as in British English the word "tramway" generally refers to a railed street tramway. Note also that, in American English, "cable car" is most often associated with surface cable car systems, e.g. San Francisco's Cable Cars, so careful phrasing is necessary to prevent confusion.​
Θα κάνω σε λίγο μια βόλτα στη Βαρκελώνη για περισσότερα. Αλλά να ξεζαλιστώ πρώτα. Έχω πρόβλημα και με τα ύψη και η κυρία που μου έστειλε αυτό πρωί πρωί δεν βοήθησε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το τελεφερίκ μπορεί να είναι κρεμαστός ή *σχοινοκίνητος* σιδηρόδρομος. Το έγραψε ο Lexoplast, νομίζω.
> http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Τελεφερίκ


Δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είναι _σχοινιοκίνητος_ (<_σχοινίον_, κατά το _καλώδιον_>_καλωδιοκίνητος_ — μη νομιστεί κι ότι κινείται με σχοίνα! );

(Τα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς έχουν στοιχειώσει τη Λεξιλογία!) Εδώ έχουμε τον εναέριο σιδηρόδρομο (που μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι _και_ σχοινιοκίνητος), και τον σχοινιοκίνητο σιδηρόδρομο (που μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι _και_ εναέριος). Όταν πρέπει να ακριβολογήσουμε, λοιπόν (κι όχι στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση που προκάλεσε το αρχικό ερώτημα, όπως σωστά παρατηρούν ο Lexoplast κι ο Ambrose), είναι προτιμότερο να αποφύγουμε τα μη τεχνικά _τελεφερίκ_ & _τραμ_ και να προσδιορίσουμε επακριβώς το για τι πράμα μιλάμε: π.χ. _υπόγειος καλωδιοκίνητος σιδηρόδρομος_, _εναέριος μονοτρόχιος σιδηρόδρομος_ (σκοπίμως διάλεξα μέσα, αμφοτέρων των τυπολογιών, τα οποία _δεν_ είναι όμως τελεφερίκ).

Το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι το τελεφερίκ μπορεί να είναι μόνο εναέριο, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ (ορθά) δίνει και τις δύο σημασίες στο λήμμα _τελεφερίκ_ — γι' αυτό άλλωστε τελεφερίκ έχουμε και στο Λυκαβηττό και στην Πάρνηθα. Σκοπεύω να συγκεντρώσω τους ορισμούς για τους διάφορους σχετικούς όρους (π.χ. δεν αναφέρθηκε το _telpher_) και να τους εξετάσουμε όλους μαζί, καθώς επίσης και κάποιες λούμπες (π.χ. _cableway ≠ cable railway_) —αλλά κι όποιος άλλος με προλάβει μέχρις ότου αδειάσω κάπως, είναι εξόχως ευπρόσδεκτος να συμπληρώσει το νήμα— για να δούμε μετά και τα αντίστοιχα μεταφράσματα. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Εγώ θα περιμένω να συγκεντρώσεις τους όρους και τους ορισμούς, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μείνεις στο δόκιμο _σχοινοκίνητος_. Δόκιμο όχι μόνο επειδή βρίσκεται σε λεξικά (π.χ. ΠαπΛεξ, Αντίστροφο), αλλά και επειδή _σχοίνος_ και _σχοίνο_ είναι επίσης «καθετί το πλεγμένο από το παραπάνω φυτό [τον σχοίνο] και, ιδίως, σχοινί, τριχιά», και γι' αυτό έχουμε και _σχοινοτενής_ και, κυρίως, _σχοινοβάτης_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά και ο _σχοινιοκίνητος_ βρίσκεται σε λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα _τελεφερίκ_). :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2018)

Να προσθέσω πως είναι σε χρήση και οι λέξεις *φινικιλέρ *& *φινικιουλέρ*.


----------

